# My daughter Maddie wants a goat for Christmas



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

She has decided she wants to start showing goats. She talked to the FFA teacher on Friday and they are going to buy the goats at the first of the year. So I guess she'll be getting a goat for Christmas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least you have goats and already know how to take care of them. Hope she finds the goat she wants.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. I love FFA. I think it is better then 4H to be honest.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess this is one way to learn more about conformation. She can be my teacher from what she learns at FFA.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck! And although FFA is great, I think 4H is better honestly.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think that whether 4-H is better than FFA depends on where you live. Some schools like mine have awesome FFA programs but my same county doesn't have any great 4-H's so we have to go out of county for horse stuff and stay in county for livestock. Good luck Maddie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always thought it would be awesome if my family got me a goat for christmas, then I got to thinking they wouldnt know what was a good goat and was happy they didnt. Glad you have someone to go to to find the right goats for your daughter


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

How wonderful! Hope you find the perfect goat for her!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

MollyLue9 said:


> I think that whether 4-H is better than FFA depends on where you live. Some schools like mine have awesome FFA programs but my same county doesn't have any great 4-H's so we have to go out of county for horse stuff and stay in county for livestock. Good luck Maddie!


I agree with that! The FFA chapter I'd be in does nothing but horticulture... its a very inactive group. At the sametime I know people in other chapters and they have great FFA programs. But where I live we have a really good 4-H program so most people do that. I'd love to do both FFA and 4-H but since I'm homeschooled I don't know if I can even join FFA. At the end of the day they are two groups with very simalier goals


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

That's awesome she wants to get involved, tell her i said good luck!!


----------

